# Liquid Dishwashing Soap with KOH?



## melissa826 (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure if this really belongs under CP....but I wasn't exactly sure where to stick it!

I'm trying to find a recipe for a homemade liquid dishsoap...and mostly everything I find has you grate up a bar of soap add some vinegar, water and super washing soda...or something along those lines...but I'm just not happy with the results. It's generally too watery, has zero suds...just washes away before actually doing anything...and doesn't fight grease.

Does anyone have, or know of, or know where I can find a recipe using Potassium Hydroxide (KOH) to make a good grease fighting liquid dish soap?

On the same note, I'd even like a recipe for dishwasher soap?


----------



## walkinwounded (Feb 24, 2013)

melissa826 said:


> Not sure if this really belongs under CP....but I wasn't exactly sure where to stick it!
> 
> I'm trying to find a recipe for a homemade liquid dishsoap...and mostly everything I find has you grate up a bar of soap add some vinegar, water and super washing soda...or something along those lines...but I'm just not happy with the results. It's generally too watery, has zero suds...just washes away before actually doing anything...and doesn't fight grease.
> 
> ...


 

I don't "think" you can use regular soap of any kind for the dishwasher, it would sudz like crazy and you would have a leak and mess, like putting regular dish soap in the dishwasher when you were in college because you needed beer money and not soap money, and came home to a big mess! Dish washer soap is usually made up of solvent type cleaners I "think", never actually looked in to it, but EcoMax makes as natural of a dishwasher soap I think you can find, look up the ingredients on their web site and get an idea of whats used, maybe you could scratch up your own version.
As for using KOH based soap for dish soap, I can tell you that some oils clean better and some condition better, so if you wanted a strong cleaner, try using more oils like coconut oil in your recipe. Be careful though, cause it may be hard on your hands, also a secret ingredient I add to my dish soap is d'limonene,it cuts through grease like mad, is "natural", and cheap, something I learned from swiftcraftmonekey's blog.
I personally use EcoCert surfactants for dish soap, Decyl and Caprylyl Glucoside with an EO or blend and some D'limonene, some potassium sorbate for preservative and some sodium citrate for water softener. In my (PERSONAL) opinion, I would rather use precious veggie oils for products I'm going to use on my skin or body products so I recieve their benefits and qualities, something like dish soap seems like a waste to me when there are perfectly good EcoCert surfactants.


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2013)

That experience about the dishwasher and beer money didn't sound too much like it was a personal experience or anything...


----------

